# Little Lambs Eat Ivy- Does that mean Poison Ivy too?



## ZoeytheLamb (May 30, 2012)

Hi,

My lamb Zoey is a bottle baby, 60 days old, and just starting to eat grass, hay and sheep feed. She has also taken a liking to nibbling on leaves and on Poison Ivy....!

The song says that lambs eat ivy- does that include Poison Ivy and can that hurt her? Since she ate a little of it she has shown no signs of any problems. Also since we discovered the poison ivy growing in our yard, we are now spraying the stuff with a non toxic killer and it is slowly getting rid of it. The stuff stinks so she has not gone near it anymore.

Thanks for any information!

Sandy
P.S.
I am allergic to Poison Ivy and since I pick her up often and rub my face against hers... needless to say I am trying not to scratch as I type this...


----------

